# What happens when the implant runs out?



## buttercup3

So in February the 3 years since I had my implant in will have passed (I do not want to know where the time has gone!) and I just wonder if I don't get it out by the 20th (exactly 3 years) what will happen?

Will I just switch back on to being fertile - I know it varies dependent on BMI etc about how long it lasts but technically I could become fertile before then also. The information is very vague regarding it lol although I would presume that there is enough in there to last over 3 years and that is just the recommended time for it to be removed.

I remember telling my OH that when I get it removed I will be having his child before I get another one put in - so sucks to be him if he isn't ready! :rofl:

Here's hoping it doesn't have a self-destruct attribute!!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## bubbles

Think you should get it removed hun. As far as your fertility goes it can take a few months to get back to normal but this isn't always the case


----------



## lozzy21

I got mine took out after 2 and a half years so it dident run out.


----------



## loubear19

im actually thinking of getting the implant because i dnt think the pill agrees with me but like u said the docs dont really tell u much about it :S how did u get on with it?


----------



## calm

Don't like implant (terrible experiences in my family), don't like pill (dont' get me going on that one). I am a condom girl, and would rather not use anything. Hope you can TTC soon once removed!


----------



## lozzy21

I loved mine and will get one back inbetween having kids


----------



## buttercup3

Yeh I love mine too - I had slight periods for the first six months and then six months of two periods a month at the end of last year - but just light spotting, but as I was concerned I have had all the tests possible done to show me that I am perfectly healthy.

I changed GP recently and they flat out told me they don't deal with implants and I will have to go to the family planning clinic to get it sorted. Bit unhelpful that's why I have lost my information because my new GP doesn't deal with it at all.

I know you can get pregnant within a couple of days of coming off it I just don't want to be caught out with it running out before I am ready - don't get me wrong I wouldn't mind having a surprise baby but I don't want the implant to have adverse effects on it either!!

I would definitely recommend it and as Lozzy said I would be using it between children also. Just want it out so I can have a baby NOW!!! 

:dohh: xx


----------



## Sarahkka

calm said:


> Don't like implant (terrible experiences in my family), don't like pill (dont' get me going on that one). I am a condom girl, and would rather not use anything. Hope you can TTC soon once removed!

Me too!
I did a term project on contraception in university and have been a firm condom user ever since. I'm not a fan of the hormone-based contraceptives.


----------



## carla15x

Sarahkka said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> Don't like implant (terrible experiences in my family), don't like pill (dont' get me going on that one). I am a condom girl, and would rather not use anything. Hope you can TTC soon once removed!
> 
> Me too!
> I did a term project on contraception in university and have been a firm condom user ever since. I'm not a fan of the hormone-based contraceptives.Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of the hormone-based contraceptives either but did LOVE my implant lol

I had mine out a few weeks earlier than it ran out cos I was gettin syptoms it was running out, doctor said switch to other contraceptives so yeah it came out then = ]

I then still had really, really bad pregnancy syptoms i.e. REALLY sore boobs, tiredness everything! && did about 6 pg tests lol
My period came 6 weeks later.

xx


----------



## buttercup3

carla15x said:


> I had mine out a few weeks earlier than it ran out cos *I was gettin syptoms it was running out*, doctor said switch to other contraceptives so yeah it came out then = ]
> 
> I then still had really, really bad pregnancy syptoms i.e. REALLY sore boobs, tiredness everything! && did about 6 pg tests lol
> My period came 6 weeks later.
> 
> xx

Was it pregnancy symptoms you were having that made you think it was running out?!

I am overly aware of my abdomen at the moment but it could just be because I am broody! :rofl: lol

I am going to see if I can get an appointment booked for getting it taken out so will have to have 'the chat' with 'the man' to see if he wants to wait another 3 years before we have a child and if I should get another one put in. :hissy:

He bloody better say to not get another one put in, over the last few weeks I have been slowly dropping into conversation things like _'oh I like this pushchair' 'did you see that sleep suit?'_ in the hopes he becomes broody... I really don't think it is working but one can try!!! :blush:

xx:dohh:xx


----------

